# 2/15/08 - State Parks Chief Named "Professional Of The Year"



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Leadership of the state park system through difficult economic times, as well as a personal dedication to the system?s employees, has earned Ohio State Parks Chief Daniel L. West the ?Professional Of The Year? award from the Ohio Parks and Recreation Association (OPRA).

More...


----------

